
Facebook to CNN: InfoWars offers “opinion and analysis,” will stay on platform - dredmorbius
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/07/12/facebook-to-cnn-infowars-offers-opinion-and-analysis-and-will-stay-on-the-platform/amp/
======
FLUX-YOU
Alex Jones admitted he was playing a character in court, so they aren't
offering genuine opinion and analysis.

I guess Facebook should have kept all of the Russian fake accounts playing
characters and offering opinions and analysis.

~~~
whatshisface
Does the Onion offer opinion and analysis? Further, InfoWars has a team of
writers and sometimes publishes true news. A policy that blocked InfoWars
could block a true post from a website on the grounds that a previous,
satirical post was disliked by the staff.

~~~
FLUX-YOU
I guess if you post real news often enough, it cancels out the bad stuff you
actually did.

~~~
lizardskull
CNN, the guardian, and the Washington Post could also work under that
principle after all the misinformation and falsehoods they have published this
year.

------
insickness
It's amazing to me how some people are so keen on silencing anyone they
disagree with, as if accuracy in new reporting were somehow more important
than free speech. They're ready to hate facebook and government as
authoritarian and evil but just as ready to insist facebook and government
take a more active role censoring speech they don't like.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Facebook is really scared of getting on the bad side of the right-wing (since
they're in power).

